# must read



## PRashant121 (Apr 17, 2014)

I lived in India


----------



## mohit (Mar 6, 2014)

Dude being in the same country i would advise you to consult a good ayurvedic docter.He will definetly cure you.and first of all its ok whatever has happened.U can get out of it by stop worrying.control ur mind and if u want some help on how to do it i can help u.


----------



## mohit (Mar 6, 2014)

The effects of steriods wont remain for long.may be in a year you will be having very less effects of it.


----------

